

Lovestry: Online dating as a service (OdaaS)  - Nikkki
http://signup.bibano.co.uk/

======
paulhauggis
I think it looks cool, but if the service gets really popular, I wonder if
they will be able to scale it well. IE: Will they still put the time and
effort into finding you dates or will they replace it eventually with an
algorithm that automatically finds you matches.

------
Nikkki
A girlfriend sent me the link to Lovestry today.

What do you guys think of it?

